# Insurance for Chartering



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I belong to a sailing club and have been chartering boats for daysails. The boats are covered by the clubs insurance but not the deductibles. I have contacted my car and renters insurance company and they do not do marine coverage. I am contemplating switching insurance companies. Any other suggestions for covering my liability while chartering?


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that your charter company includes insurance with the deal.
They pretty much have to.
What if you had no assets?, Were from out of country etc.


----------

